# A view to a Kill



## Wheep0 (27 May 2009)

Haha
Bears, is is a dead cat bounce, is it bear rally, what is it , we dont know..

Reality is, what ever it is, very few of you will have taken full advantage of it!
My guess you will need an index of about 4200 sometime about August for most of you to realise you have all missed the boat and even then you will be making all sorts of claims about how its going to crash back to 2500 with in months..

As obviously no-one believes anyone on here who has taken this opportunity to use to its full potential, so im not going to make any claims. I have nothing to prove to anyone on here.. All I will say is I have been long with a substantial sum since November 08......no more...

Now back to the same old same old...
what is it.... well truth is  noone knows, I actually reckon somewhere between a huge bear market rally and a recovery....A dead cat bounce it aint.

Recovery?? how can it be, we have not hit the mythical bear call double bottom, we are still all in denial and the global economy is one step from full implosion..
Well, A who says we will double bottom this time, Not me for one. 
B- Calling for a Global implosion, inflation, money printing...  ha ha, nothing new there at all, read the bible... I believe it was first called there...

Question:
Will be in a better place this time next year,  Answer probably yes, probably by a fair margin..Will there be some blips- most certainly...

Conclusion..
Make your own..

Im long, and very happy... 
Bought and Accruing since October / November 08
PDN, ORI, IPL, MAH, BLY, ANN, WOR, LEI, TOE, KAR, AIO, ADX, FMG, 
The magic bakers dozen...
The building blocks of recovery in this fortunate country? ha ha, who knows but I think and hope so..


----------



## beamstas (27 May 2009)

ASF is full of bull****
This is one such example of it


----------



## Timmy (27 May 2009)

Wheepo, I think you may be looking for the 'Drunken Rant' thread?


----------



## kam75 (27 May 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> .....its going to crash back to 2500 with in months..




Well if it does, we're lucky.  ASIC lifted a ban on the short selling!


----------



## Aussiest (27 May 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> PDN, ORI, IPL, MAH, BLY, ANN, WOR, LEI, TOE, KAR, AIO, ADX, FMG,




Lol. I have nothing against people making money or breaking the mould, but am curious. How much do you have in each?


----------



## Gundini (27 May 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> Haha
> 
> Im long, and very happy...
> Bought and Accruing since October / November 08
> ...




It's nice to have a refreshing point of view, and good luck to you!

This rally is too good to be true!

Things of this nature usually turn out to be!

Ultimately, unemployment will slow us down. It will filter through.

Our government can't afford to throw much more money away. Our welfare system is a joke, and we are on our way to a Banana Republic, just like the US.

What really scares me is new global currency. May Gold be my hedge!

Lock in your gains and set mental stop loss's. It's all well and good to lose it all in one hit, but if you lose it gradually, it is more painfull....


----------



## inenigma (27 May 2009)

Hi,

Sorry, but, I have to remark on how similiar WHEEPo sounds to my Son-In-Law when he is NOT taking his ADHD medication.

MODS:  please remove this post if you deem it too offensive.


----------



## Wheep0 (27 May 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Lol. I have nothing against people making money or breaking the mould, but am curious. How much do you have in each?




Aussiest, QTYS below in my parallel universe ,as no one believes anything on here, so lets just call it a Parellel universe as that way , it makes the bears happy...

PDN, 50,000
IPL 60,000
MAH 605,000
LEI 4,500
BLY 500,000
FMG  40,000
TOE  550,000
ORI  7,000
WOR 11,500
ADX 850,000
KAR 20,000
AIO 40,000
ANN 20,000

oops forgot to add the speckies
FML 700,000
RAU 500,000


All the above of course based on total lies, ha ha, may as well play that card, as no one believes anything anyway.. However what would your views be if it turned out to be totally true and all bought at the bottom of the worst bear market in 75 years..Any there you would have regrets with ? Just curious:

Wheep0


----------



## beamstas (27 May 2009)

Never confuse a bull market with brains

Or in this case

Never confuse a big bear market rally with brains

Well done you picked a bottom

Now go back to never doing anything with your life other than spending the rest of it trying to pick bottoms and getting sadly dissapointed

You can really tell who are the big swinging dicks on this forums and those who arn't

Those who arn't start threads claiming that they are the best thing since sliced bread and they can't make a wrong call

Those who are actually spend time trading and ignore bull**** posts like this

If you want respect
Go to hotcopper

Because you won't get any here
The people here have seen your type 1000's of times and are not impressed


----------



## nunthewiser (27 May 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> As obviously no-one believes anyone on here who has taken this opportunity to use to its full potential, so im not going to make any claims. I have nothing to prove to anyone on here.. All I will say is I have been long with a substantial sum since November 08......no more...
> 
> 
> Im long, and very happy...
> ...




 STILL waitin on them statements darl ..... until such time ........ya only dreaming

go stox tho


have a great day


----------



## beerwm (27 May 2009)

Nice work Wheepo,

are u selling now? or holding for 5 years +


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (27 May 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> All the above of course based on total lies, ha ha, may as well play that card, as no one believes anything anyway.. However what would your views be if it turned out to be totally true and all bought at the bottom of the worst bear market in 75 years..Any there you would have regrets with ? Just curious:
> 
> Wheep0




Careful with the cocky attitude
Long equity portfolio with no protection except for your own genius could see you donating it all back in the future

Otherwise, all the best in the future


----------



## nunthewiser (27 May 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> STILL waitin on them statements darl ..... until such time ........ya only dreaming
> 
> go stox tho
> 
> ...





just like this dude and im completely computer illiterate

eeeeezy peeezy no details no amounts ( but in your case you claimed amounts so will be expecting them) just dates and prices entered will suffice 

LOL just looked at it means squat as cant see nothing ...lol one day will work out this pc stuff

it just shows an entry and what date and what price entered on one stock


----------



## GumbyLearner (27 May 2009)

What's your current view of inflation Wheep0?


----------



## Wheep0 (27 May 2009)

beamstas said:


> Never confuse a bull market with brains
> 
> Or in this case
> 
> ...





Mate,
I dont want respect, could not give a hoot about who says what.
You have got me confused with someone who gives a S*** about seeking respect , backing and solice from an internet forum.

In this bear driven frenzy of negativity , im only putting over the market as it effects me. 

Truth is being a bull ,like ive been, am and always will be does not gain any positive feedback in a bear market such as this, im either a liar, barking mad, arrogant or on drugs.....
I can out it politely, eloqently, tone it down, respectfully, it does not matter...
I will get shot down....as soon as I quote my reasoning, sentiment, my stock holdings and the prices I bought them at..

Rest assured I think of you traders, dibbling, dabbling and interfering all day in stocks with the mindset of always one trade away from the one that makes it, equally crazy...

I have nothing to prove to anyone on here, I could post my holding statements and all I would get is , yea well they could be anyones... so does it matter?

Nope, does not... Plain to see what speaking against the crowd instills.

You are obviously a far far superior market guru than me, you are a trader no less !  

I would love to put a 100k of my LT holds up against $ 100k of your dibbling and dabbling over the year  11/08- 11/09, but it wont happen of course.

Oh and the fact I dont spend 8 hours a day in front of my quadruple screen cockpit terrorfied I will miss that special trade also means you traders are far far more switched on. I mean I just play golf and go out on the boat when  im not working the day job..

Kudo`s mate... You go your path, and be happy with your lot. I will do likewise.

Respect... Nope...you keep that for the people you know, not the people you communicate with on an internet forum!

Anyone out there has the conviction to go against this bitter and depressive lot and want to make the best of this bad time, -  do it.  Better times are a comin !
wheep0


----------



## beerwm (27 May 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> Mate,
> I dont want respect, could not give a hoot about who says what.
> You have got me confused with someone who gives a S*** about seeking respect , backing and solice from an internet forum.
> 
> ...




What was the point of this thread?

just show us how much more u know then traders?


----------



## Gundini (27 May 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> Better times are a comin !
> wheep0




Are you serious? 

Give us a timeframe. 

You sound like the media....


----------



## nunthewiser (27 May 2009)

beerwm said:


> What was the point of this thread?
> 
> just show us how much more u know then traders?




the scientific name for this self flagulation is "self egotistical masturbation "

dime a dozen 

no idea why except that they often pop up to assure us how great they were in there own minds


----------



## Wheep0 (27 May 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> the scientific name for this self flagulation is "self egotistical masturbation "
> 
> dime a dozen
> 
> no idea why except that they often pop up to assure us how great they were in there own minds




Why am I not allowed to post my views, my facts, my strategy and the effect the current market situation is having on me. You obviously are, have and think its all ok. Not upsetting the apple cart are you with your posts...
Just because im long, am doing well and opnely dispute a lot of the bear doomsday smeg that trumpets out from every opening makes me one of those does it...

Self egotistical masturbation ?  Yea well just remember if it makes you happy, At least Im a doer not a watcher !  

Thats the difference between you and me. !



Wheep0


----------



## nunthewiser (27 May 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> Self egotistical masturbation ?  Yea well just remember if it makes you happy, At least Im a doer not a watcher !
> 
> Thats the difference between you and me. !
> 
> ...




so prove it !!

i have posted a trade entry using a screenshot ..and im hopeless with a pc . why cant you ?

all ive seen from you is lots of claims about buying at lows and how much you made and how great you are compared to the traders here 

basically i think ya full of it 

you could always put up some proof to these claims as asked repeatedly , but you wont as you obviously just a legend in your own mind instead of actually buying where and what you said 

hey your entitled to your opinion here as AM I , but dear . if you gunna make allsorts of "how great you are " claims in THIS forum ( which is renowned for a low tollerance of wannabe bullsheet artists and wannabe guru hindsight traders)then be willing to prove it or cop the flack from us mere mortals

thankyou for your time my lil daydream believing hombre


----------



## nunthewiser (27 May 2009)

p.s point out anywhere where i have dissed any of your actual market opinions 

only dissed the claims made 

your opinion on mkt direction is your opinion which you are entitled to as are my opinions on how i should trade it for me


----------



## Aussiest (28 May 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> All the above of course based on total lies, ha ha, may as well play that card, as no one believes anything anyway.. However what would your views be if it turned out to be totally true and all bought at the bottom of the worst bear market in 75 years..Any there you would have regrets with ? Just curious:
> 
> Wheep0




I'm not everyone. I form my own views on the information around me. And, i neither believe nor disbelieve you as it doesn't make a difference to me! However, i would be more inclinded to take your word for it. Afterall, what would your motive in lying be?

As i've always maintained, good on people for making money. We all have our own goals and may we achieve them.


----------



## Trembling Hand (28 May 2009)

Wheepo why do you believe you are the only bull here??


----------



## Sean K (28 May 2009)

Gee I'm glad Wheepo has joined us.


----------



## Bushman (28 May 2009)

kennas said:


> Gee I'm glad Wheepo has joined us.




He is quite entertaining though. Got to give the Wheepster some credit. 

Mmmm, the stew is boiling. Better stir the pot.


----------



## Trembling Hand (28 May 2009)

Oh, just remembered he will not be able to answer me till his boss lets him go home. Pity the poor sole that has to front up each day and kiss butts to get by and then doesn't even recognise their wasted lives washing away in the greatest scam since before the slaves built the pyramids. :

Then tries to publicly justify it by telling us he grabs a little golf with his oh so infrequent spare time,


"_slaves do not trade they are traded_"


----------



## awg (28 May 2009)

color screen shot of brokers account= 2 mins, personals blanked 

even tho it could be manipulated, what have u got to lose Weepo?


----------



## Bushman (28 May 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Oh, just remembered he will not be able to answer me till his boss lets him go home. Pity the poor sole that has to front up each day and kiss butts to get by and then doesn't even recognise their wasted lives washing away in the greatest scam since before the slaves built the pyramids. :
> 
> Then tries to publicly justify it by telling us he grabs a little golf with his oh so infrequent spare time,
> 
> ...




Lol; if Joe Average did not rock up to work each day, you would not have a market to trade. Traders are slaves to the system too. 

But, off course, I am just trying to justify my imbecilic and subservient existence at the teat of the corporate world?


----------



## nomore4s (28 May 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Wheepo why do you believe you are the only bull here??




Also had that conversation with Wheepo, but apparently no one else made money on this rally.



Trembling Hand said:


> Oh, just remembered he will not be able to answer me till his boss lets him go home. Pity the poor sole that has to front up each day and kiss butts to get by and then doesn't even recognise their wasted lives washing away in the greatest scam since before the slaves built the pyramids. :
> 
> Then tries to publicly justify it by telling us he grabs a little golf with his oh so infrequent spare time,
> 
> "_slaves do not trade they are traded_"




lol, in fine form this morning TH.


----------



## Aussiest (28 May 2009)

Bushman said:


> Lol; if Joe Average did not rock up to work each day, you would not have a market to trade.




That is true.  



Bushman said:


> Traders are slaves to the system too.




No, traders milk the cow, they don't own it.


----------



## Bushman (28 May 2009)

Aussiest said:


> No, traders milk the cow, they don't own it.




LOL; but the parasite cannot live without its host.


----------



## Timmy (28 May 2009)

Was a James Bond movie, but I remember the Duran Duran song better.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2009)

Timmy said:


> , but I remember the Duran Duran song better.





and your willing to say that on a public forum, !!!!

much respeck man!


----------



## Timmy (28 May 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> and your willing to say that on a public forum, !!!!




D'oh!


----------



## Aussiest (28 May 2009)

Bushman said:


> LOL; but the parasite cannot live without its host.




Hehe


----------



## Temjin (28 May 2009)

Ahhh, come on guys, he is just demanding attention from everyone and want to make himself feel better that he actually knew better than everybody else and also take pleasure in making people feel "bad/guilty/regret" about it. 

Hasn't anyone seen this type of behaviour before, you know, like in high schools with bullying immature brats? A sign of a total lack of self-esteem.  

I'm not going to dispute whether he traded the rally or not, but then again, why was there a NEED to brag on this forum anyway?

If I were him, I would be spending the profit on a holiday (or anything else) and continue to do what I would do to make more profits. There would be little reason for me to come here and start a whole new thread to show everybody how bloody good I was in trading the rally and how crap everybody else is. In fact, I wouldn't have cared if anybody believed I made the profit or not anyway. 

So what is the purpose of this thread anyway? 

P.S: I'm expecting to be ignored by him again for the third time. I guess he couldn't answer the question for himself.


----------



## beamstas (28 May 2009)

Looks like Wheepo owes joe 500 bucks


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (28 May 2009)

opcorn: :alcohol:


----------



## beerwm (28 May 2009)

Temjin said:


> So what is the purpose of this thread anyway?






beerwm said:


> What was the point of this thread?




as soon as he finds out, im sure he'll tell us. :


----------



## nhand42 (28 May 2009)

Temjin said:


> I'm not going to dispute whether he traded the rally or not, but then again, why was there a NEED to brag on this forum anyway?




I traded the rally and made some gains although in hindsight I got out too early. However I'm very pessimistic about the whole situation and I don't think we've seen the bottom yet. The worst is still to come.

Just trying to say that even the bears (me) were trading the rally. It wasn't rocket science; it was just obvious that there were gains to be made. I agree with you, why would anybody brag about something so obvious?


----------



## CanOz (28 May 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> opcorn: :alcohol:




Cool avatar Sam, Tradeguider user huh?

CanOz


----------



## Wheep0 (28 May 2009)

beamstas said:


> Looks like Wheepo owes joe 500 bucks




  Had to really take time to ensure no private details are shown, Im happy there is none.
Current gearing 19%
M/L currently  $ 356,856
Interest paid monthly and offset against CGT on profits
OWN Funds used since 15/10/08  $ 974,000  ( - minus  $165,000 profits just taken back )
Own funds commited as of start of trade 28/05/09  $ 809,000
Profit in 7 months if sold down entire holding ( minus KAR)  at COB  27/05/09                        $ 577,691.50
 All above figures on a 3750 ish market index !
PORTFOLIO VALUE and holdings minus 20,000 KAR ( which is in my wifes name)  AS OF START OF TRADE 28/05/09 $ 1,743,547.58  Equity  $ 1,386,691.50
( yes it will take a small hit today on a down day, No worries, my portfolio can go up and down by $ 50- 90k some days)
No holdings or transactions linked to Super.
Approx $ 165,000 profit on $ 485,000 sales of ASX, OZL, BHP, SDM, NAB, RIO, WOR, LEI  already taken in Late April/ Early May 09………
Have listed approx 40% of transactions…sure there are those that would like every single one listed, and will still call for more- Get over it !
Not posted for egotistical purposes, or to wind anyone, posted to show the Ubber bear`s on here who asked and demanded it, and to prove this has been and still is a once in a lifetime opportunity for people who are prepared to go mid to long on quality oversold stocks and against the hysterical bear driven Donnie Darko rants. Got to have faith in the economy for rebound. History will prove this time is no different. Quality stocks do not become dogs overnight
If you don’t agree with that, again that`s your view.. Stick to your own plans, Im not trying to influence anyone! 
Now all you Ubber Bears you can all call me arrogant  and bigheaded for posting. Cant win.. You call for proof, because your little bear brains cannot compute that bullish people could be milking this situation.  Now I await the other insults that will no doubt come.
My holdings could be 10, 20 ,30, 50 times less or more…. No matter what value of money I invested or anyone invested in these stocks. If balls and belief were shown to buy at these times then  70% + returns on the portfolio over 7 months would be and is a fact.

Now I suppose I better sell the lot, as we are going to 2500 and below !, Na don’t think so, my plan has always been to Totally exit this market on  4600 ish index, whilst taking a few select profits on the way and never ever return. Pretty reasonable I think, not setting the target to high, still a 2000 point lower exit point than the bull high of 07 … so April , May, June next year is allowing plenty of time for that I think. May happen a lot sooner of course ! 

Just remember though none of the above is really true, I slipped through to my parallel universe to obtain this, had to wait a while for the portal to open to allow me back.. hence the delay to post..
Also remember, I am very ready to click that sell button at any time if I am wrong,
Down, $30k today, tomorrows another day though  
Carpe Diem.
x


----------



## RayG (28 May 2009)

There is a fundamental difference between a trader and an investor, I'm sure I don't need to point this out to most of the people who hang out on this forum. 

Wheepo is coming from the view point of a buy and hold investor, it's about building a substantial position for the "longer term" (however you wish to define that time period),  if the market crashes again, well, that's just another buying opportunity.  The demon lurking in the background for the long term investor is inflation. That worries me a bit.  The risk of inflation a few years down the track is more concern than a crash in equities in the next few months. 

The bearish view of short term traders is not necessarily in conflict with the bullish longer term view of the investor.  Both are probably justified.

Regards
Ray


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (28 May 2009)

CanOz said:


> Cool avatar Sam, Tradeguider user huh?
> 
> CanOz




Thanks. Indeed I am. Yourself?


----------



## skyQuake (28 May 2009)

Well done wheepo, through either skill or luck you managed to get some bargains at/near the bottom of the market. 

Your confidence is commendable but imo, misplaced. The more confident you are the harder you're eventually going to get hit when everything goes wrong, and you end up enriching some trader..

Hope you don't get totally screwed. 

GL


----------



## Wheep0 (28 May 2009)

skyQuake said:


> Well done wheepo, through either skill or luck you managed to get some bargains at/near the bottom of the market.
> 
> Your confidence is commendable but imo, misplaced. The more confident you are the harder you're eventually going to get hit when everything goes wrong, and you end up enriching some trader..
> 
> ...




Mate,
I am outed with my exit strategy.  4600 ish.. You think thats over confident?
50% Job done, buy at the bottom... Im not holding for a bull market.  4600 game over... story finished

Remember kaiser Soeze, you never know the devil has visited you until hes past and left his mark  !

:  You seem a nice guy, good luck to you and your trades..


----------



## Wheep0 (28 May 2009)

beamstas said:


> Looks like Wheepo owes joe 500 bucks




Gone a bit quiet.  something I said


----------



## nunthewiser (29 May 2009)

give me a week and i,ll knock up my word doc with all my lowest lows buys also 

thanks for providing something and good luck with your holds but my names billy not silly 

cheers


----------



## Wheep0 (29 May 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> give me a week and i,ll knock up my word doc with all my lowest lows buys also
> 
> thanks for providing something and good luck with your holds but my names billy not silly
> 
> cheers




Dont go posting anything for me.. Not interested in your positions,never were you were obvioulsy very interested in mine...
Looking for a nice up day today

When do you think we will reach 4000 ?
My view, we will nudge it within the next 4 weeks, and retract back to 3800 for month or so...

Far more positive and sustained upwards movement coming in September IMO

Have a good day:

wheep0


----------



## Aussiest (29 May 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> Mate,
> I am outed with my exit strategy.  4600 ish.. You think thats over confident?
> 50% Job done, buy at the bottom... Im not holding for a bull market.  4600 game over...




I'm just going to ask you one thing though WEEP0. What if the market doesn't go straight to 4600? Some things don't move in a linear pattern like we'd like them to do. Eg, we buy shares, thinking and hoping and sometimes assuming that they're going to reach xx level. 

What if the market moves back to 3100 before going to 4600? What if it crashes to 2700 before taking 1 year to get to 4600? What if it never gets to 4600? All i'm saying is you should have an exit strategy that depends more on fundamental or technical analysis rather than on an aggregate figure.

Eg, i bought a certain share at $44.00 a year ago. It rallied all the way to $57.00 in a very short amount of time. I thought it would get to $60+ based on nothing but historical data. Boy, was i wrong. I watched it fall to $56, $55. I think i finally exited a little under $55.00. It then went on to fall a further $10-12. It is now trading at $22.30. So, all i'm saying is "watch it"!


----------



## Trembling Hand (29 May 2009)

Thanks for the info Wheepo looks like a very good trade to me but I still don't know 3 things,


Why you think you are the only bull here 
Why seeing the potential of this game and fully participating in it you think traders are mugs
Having the luck, balls, brains whatever you want to call it you still talk like you are better than all the other punters here who do what you have done not once but over a long time with 100 times more trades

Oh and do you get paid as well in your day job for the same effort? I assume not so is what the better game? being a wage slave or having the freedom of a trader?


----------



## cutz (29 May 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> When do you think we will reach 4000 ?





Probably some time next year, 3950 was recently rejected fairly strongly; anecdotal evidence of insiders selling out into the current holding pattern, a break to the downside is more likely.

But at it end of the day anything can happen so you need to do what’s appropriate for your circumstance.

Good Luck with it.


----------



## Temjin (29 May 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> Not posted for egotistical purposes, or to wind anyone




Huh? But if you didn't have any of those purpose, you WOULDN'T HAVE POSTED IT in the first place.

Why care about providing proofs to the "UBER BEARS" anyway? 

I mean you are making tons of profit out of this rally, why brag about it on this forum? Why not go and enjoy the profit you have just made? Why even spend time on this forum anyway? If people don't believe you made the profit, then who cares, is that right? 

Or because you have such a big ego problem that you must try to disprove others to satisfy yourself?




			
				Wheep0 said:
			
		

> Cant win.. You call for proof, because your little bear brains cannot compute that bullish people could be milking this situation.




See the words you are trying to use. Can't win! That means you WANT TO WIN and you WANT the uber bears to lose. That's egotistical behaviour at its worse. 

By the way, look beyond the Australian stock market and you can probably understand why some of us are quite bullish on certain things. (emerging markets, energy and agriculture soft/grain commodities, precious metals and any small cap stocks that trade those commodities) 

Again, I seriously don't get why you are starting this thread anyway.

You cannot claim that you are doing this for non-egotistical purpose if you are trying to provide PROOFS to the "uber bears" that you did make the trade. 

Hell, I'm acting quite egotistical here too. Why should I ever care about explaining to you how egotistical you were anyway!


----------



## beamstas (29 May 2009)

Wheep
Just so you know
I made 13% in april alone
And im a bear 

Love you xx


----------



## Wheep0 (29 May 2009)

beamstas said:


> Wheep
> Just so you know
> I made 13% in april alone
> And im a bear
> ...




Well done you....I dont doubt it....
More than 1 way to flog this market
This is great, some good debate now, stirred the nest up a bit anyway..

Keep it up, all the best..
wheeps..


----------



## Wheep0 (29 May 2009)

Aussiest said:


> I'm just going to ask you one thing though WEEP0. What if the market doesn't go straight to 4600? Some things don't move in a linear pattern like we'd like them to do. Eg, we buy shares, thinking and hoping and sometimes assuming that they're going to reach xx level.
> 
> What if the market moves back to 3100 before going to 4600? What if it crashes to 2700 before taking 1 year to get to 4600? What if it never gets to 4600? All i'm saying is you should have an exit strategy that depends more on fundamental or technical analysis rather than on an aggregate figure.
> 
> Eg, i bought a certain share at $44.00 a year ago. It rallied all the way to $57.00 in a very short amount of time. I thought it would get to $60+ based on nothing but historical data. Boy, was i wrong. I watched it fall to $56, $55. I think i finally exited a little under $55.00. It then went on to fall a further $10-12. It is now trading at $22.30. So, all i'm saying is "watch it"!




ehh, you think its perfectly reasonable and rational for it to drop in a linear pattern, which it has for the last 18 months, but not the other way...

Base your rational on that assumption..

If it drops to 3100, I will just buy more and wait a bit longer with even more stock bought at that index level.. No worries... 4600 it will reach, at some stage  in the next 18 months, nothing more certain.. If you think differently, then that is not really rational in my view..I will be there waiting for it..

Its what I have been doing all along, bought on Octobers low and Feb march low and pretty much all other points between it..

Wheeps

:


----------



## Wheep0 (29 May 2009)

Aussiest said:


> I'm just going to ask you one thing though WEEP0. What if the market doesn't go straight to 4600? Some things don't move in a linear pattern like we'd like them to do. Eg, we buy shares, thinking and hoping and sometimes assuming that they're going to reach xx level.
> 
> What if the market moves back to 3100 before going to 4600? What if it crashes to 2700 before taking 1 year to get to 4600? What if it never gets to 4600? All i'm saying is you should have an exit strategy that depends more on fundamental or technical analysis rather than on an aggregate figure.
> 
> Eg, i bought a certain share at $44.00 a year ago. It rallied all the way to $57.00 in a very short amount of time. I thought it would get to $60+ based on nothing but historical data. Boy, was i wrong. I watched it fall to $56, $55. I think i finally exited a little under $55.00. It then went on to fall a further $10-12. It is now trading at $22.30. So, all i'm saying is "watch it"!




And that would have been a bit silly buying a stock at $ 44 a year ago, at a market index of around 5500!!


----------



## prawn_86 (29 May 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> And that would have been a bit silly buying a stock at $ 44 a year ago, at a market index of around 5500!!




Why does price matter??? Your showing your naivety


----------



## Wheep0 (29 May 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Why does price matter??? Your showing your naivety





Sorry King prawn 86,
 I only used the $ 44 figure as that was what the OP posted...I merely replied with his scenario....If that is showing my naivety, so sorry..

However I will rephrase my last post just for you...

Buying a year ago on a 5500 index, that was a bit silly !:

wheeps


----------



## Wheep0 (29 May 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Oh, just remembered he will not be able to answer me till his boss lets him go home. Pity the poor sole that has to front up each day and kiss butts to get by and then doesn't even recognise their wasted lives washing away in the greatest scam since before the slaves built the pyramids. :
> 
> Then tries to publicly justify it by telling us he grabs a little golf with his oh so infrequent spare time,
> 
> ...





Oh me , so quick to Pass judgement.
I consult in the oil industry, 5 days a week, and on call most weekends, somedays though I play golf, of course all on my service providers expenses, some days I do other equally pleasurable things, again all on their expenses.
Front up and kiss butt, I think you have got me confused for the image you see every morning when you shave...
I wont of course mention my day rate, which over the last 10 years or so has been at  pretty consistent level which you really could not understand, with my time spent at Bp, Chevron, Shell etc....
Oh and just so you wonder why I dont post during the day, its because im either playing golf, sorting out my rig, or having long lunches, again paid for by my service providers..
Oh and my current company has a pretty strict internet ruling on chat forums, which remember you are on..

Anything else you want to saddle me with ??

Toodle pip
wheeps:


----------



## beamstas (29 May 2009)

"When macquarie were $90 everybody was saying macquarie $120 is a sure thing and $90 is a bargain. They didn't expect it could fall any more than $90 and everyone was buying up thinking $120 each what a great buy!

Well if $90 was good value $30 must be a heck of a bargain!"

1 point for guessing who said that
2 points if you understand the meaning of it


----------



## Nero64 (29 May 2009)

*Re: A view to a Kill - That song is awesome!*

Weepo i can't see why you would lie and it's quite amusing that some people are being hostile towards you. It's only natural to boast sometimes and I bet your sitting back laughing as you stir the pot so to speak. I do see some humility in your posts as well.

You're lucky to have had such a substantial sum to put in the market just at the right time. Most traders average down until they have no money left to buy stocks or they just do not want to buy due to their mounting losses. 

But I just have one question. What made you invest at this time? Last year we had two clear bounces. One during March - May after the Bear Sterns collapse. Then in July - August after oil went down from its highs. Did you try putting money in before this or were you waiting for the panic to reach a crescendo? Bear (no pun intended) in mind many still say the S&P 500 is still slightly overvalued and it should fall some more. 




> Oh and do you get paid as well in your day job for the same effort? I assume not so is what the better game? being a wage slave or having the freedom of a trader?




Many of us have to be a wage slave due to mortages and paying of debt etc. It is only a natural progression in life. We can't all start with money and turn it into more money trading. In fact many people like going to work, interacting with people day in and day out. Without doing this then how will our society develop. Everyday I go to work I see a beautiful woman I think hey isn't it worth getting on a bus to see that everyday. Just some of my thinking. I work in the Sydney CBD and if I have to die due to pollution or cancer by staring at a computer screen all day atleast I should be compensated by seeing a few good looking chicks. 

P.S Have not entered marital slavery yet...I will go off and build some pyramids now for my beloved Pharoah.


----------



## Wheep0 (30 May 2009)

*Re: A view to a Kill - That song is awesome!*



Nero64 said:


> Weepo i can't see why you would lie and it's quite amusing that some people are being hostile towards you. It's only natural to boast sometimes and I bet your sitting back laughing as you stir the pot so to speak. I do see some humility in your posts as well.
> 
> You're lucky to have had such a substantial sum to put in the market just at the right time. Most traders average down until they have no money left to buy stocks or they just do not want to buy due to their mounting losses.
> 
> ...




A view to a kill.. Duran Duran - meeting you with a view to a kill...

My friend, In my entire life I have never used the stock market as an investment tool..I have never even touched it up until October 2008.

Why.. Long story, I have spent the last 5 years being pretty transient. Suddenly August 2008 I find myself back in good old OZ with a 3 year contract for one of your Major resource players..I left here in 1992 due to my career and travelled all over in my field. Spent 4 years in Azerberjain, 3 years in Sudan,  5 years in Norway and and 5 years in the Uk..

I have always had success with property and other things.. Never really looked at the market being the tool of choice for my needs...Im certainly not a trader, not astute enough in the market to call myself an expert, it just did not do anything for me.  At the time of 12% + returns on cash, and property jumping 30% in a year,the market was the last port of call for me to consider.

Right time right place, find myself back in this beautiful land, having sold out of a number property`s last year at the right time.... I still have property both here and the UK. They have taken a hit, however they will ride this out and be allowed to come back over time. Not selling any more...

I know enough of the world and enough about business, resources, and global mindsets to see an opportunity... I entered the Market here on a 3800 index, bought a little ,sat back and bought heavy at 3500, then bought all the way down to 3250 and back again to 3600.. Not had a buy for a month now, just taken a few profits.   If it does retract, I will buy again...I have no fears of this market, perhaps I dont know enough about it or just perhaps I feel I have entered at the right time. What ever nothing scares me, I am a confident person anyway.
What I will say is though, I am not so stupid, or conceited to not to have a get out plan if I am wrong and that plan is always very much on my mind.
I will however give this every chance, Im not scared by blips, downward movements or negativity, I see that as further opportunity ! 

I will exit this market on a 4600 index unless something of such magnitude befalls us that the entire globe has not yet factored in..Chances of that are slim, but as history proves, there is that chance !
Plan is exit completely on a 4600ish index.. Then it will be property time again..I am in the right place at the right time, no more , no less. Im not an expert and Im not a chartist, just someone who believes now is the time for me to be investing in quality oversold blue chip and mid tier infrastucture, resource, energy and fertiliser stocks with a few spec up and coming resource stocks which I feel with my knowledge in that industry hold tremendous upside potential. I am the biggest Oil bull, I have spent all my life working with it and know just how much money it costs to discover, ascertain reservoir potential and then get it out of the ground. If anyone  out there was thinking that 30 or 40 bucks a barrel was goin to lead to any real investment , then they are gravely mistaken. Of course the downward spike happened so quicky that the media view was that exploration and new projects were not being affected.  Business as usual by the greedy oil majors, ramping up the pump rates.. Matter of fact was and is that budgets are set years in advance , long lead equipment is sourced  and procured, services are tied in and there is no way to get out of them. What has happened is budgets from 2011 onwards have been decimated...There will be a massive reaction to that, which has just started to happen. The jump from $ 32 to $ 62 will seem minor compaired to the spike that will hit end of the year...

Anyway enough of that drivel, its late , the whisky glass is teamed and hopefully a decent sleep awaits.  Hope so ,Im in the office at 7m tomorrow!

One thing that brings it all into perspective for me...

Believe me,the knowledge and privilege of coming home every day to my 3 year old son, wife and 3 daughters make me realise just how lucky I am, not the job, day rate or money, stocks and property`s I have in my portfolio

And thats it... nothing more to add...

I would like to probe you a little to end if I may, why do you think the S & P 500 still has more to fall. There is a huge change of sentiment rapidly gathering pace, and one thing the yanks are very good at is riding the wave...
My view is , its all a bit soon, but the wave is being ridden, and slowly figures are creeping out that will keep that momentum going. Then we find ourselves on a level playing field...Is the world going to again progress and prosper as is my view, or are we going to digress and sink back to global panic and terminal decay.. which is of course the views of most bears..

I love your sentiments about the girls on the bus... That is a good thing, you got to have that to make you tick...Im 42 and believe me  as happily married as I am, I use the same coffees shop every morning at 06.30, not on the basis of the quality of coffee, but on the basis of the angel and her smile serving it  

BTW
BHP Billiton...... Fantastic company....

cheers
Wheep0


----------



## nunthewiser (30 May 2009)

*Re: A view to a Kill - That song is awesome!*



Wheep0 said:


> I think you have got me confused for the image you see every morning when you shave...
> 
> :





LOL now that was a good line 



Wheep0 said:


> A view to a kill.. Duran Duran - meeting you with a view to a kill...
> 
> I truly cannot believe that anyone out there is proud to admit they liked duran duran
> 
> ...




thankyou for these reasonings and outlines, ya dont sound like such a big headed dreaming tossa no more 

sincerely wish you well 

a.nun


----------



## moXJO (30 May 2009)

*moxjo*



Wheep0 said:


> A
> I would like to probe you a little to end if I may, why do you think the S & P 500 still has more to fall. There is a huge change of sentiment rapidly gathering pace, and one thing the yanks are very good at is riding the wave...
> My view is , its all a bit soon, but the wave is being ridden, and slowly figures are creeping out that will keep that momentum going. Then we find ourselves on a level playing field...Is the world going to again progress and prosper as is my view, or are we going to digress and sink back to global panic and terminal decay.. which is of course the views of most bears..




I have been seeing this sentiment shift in US chat rooms as I trade yank stocks. The seppos are still a bit skittish but there have been some strong moves up. Imo we might be in for one more crisis panic. Here's a little too why I think it might eventuate



> If you add up all the government bailouts, explicit and implicit, along with actual government purchases of assets (debt from banks) it comes out to a surreal $30 trillion. Markets are cheering that things have “stabilized” and “things are getting less bad”. I ask you seriously when the government throws $30 trillion at the “crisis” (one which bankers are now claiming is over), can you call that stable? That is like declaring a patient being kept alive on a heart-lung machine healthy.
> 
> Of course we have stabilized. The government has bankrupted our future to do it. The government(s) control the LIBOR market, the swaps market, the bond markets with all the “money” they are printing. They are feeding “money” to banks under the table at an alarming rate.
> 
> Those declaring the economy is now recovering do not understand (still) the problem: we are stuck with too much debt. The government’s solutions are to create more debt, as their next to be announced PPIP does. But an economy grows from production, not lending at the wrong price. This is a long term problem; the government has only addressed the short run symptoms.




But at the same time I still trade long on stocks. I am not waiting around for the end of the world; I trade what is in front of me. If the above does play out there will always be more opportunities. It is a possibility that you plan for, so that if it does come to pass you already have an idea of how it will play out (e.g. *higher inflation*, gold, FX plays)  

I applaud you for your trade. You dove in and took the opportunity when you saw it. Just don't come here and $hit on the traders that do that month in, month out, as it just creates cyber drama.

 Your first few posts rubbed half the people here the wrong way. Your last post I found more interesting, informative and added to the forum. More of those please, as your experience in your field would be a goldmine of information.


----------



## Aussiest (1 June 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> And that would have been a bit silly buying a stock at $ 44 a year ago, at a market index of around 5500!!




Uhhm, no it was LEI, which you currently hold. I have done some screen shots for you. It is not to prove anything, hell, there are losing trades in there too. My point is, you or i or anyone can think we're on a winning trade and it can turn against us. The thing is, to pull out when you see it go down. Please look at the LEI trades. You said it was a bit "silly" buying in at those levels, but i made $$$. The thing is, i got out before it turned to dust. Well, what is it now? $23.00? Please note, i have also made $$$ on this run!. My point is, it can look good for a while and then turn against you. I was on your side when i said that 

My point is that something that looks so good at the time can crash. Just like LEI has over the past 12 months.


----------



## nunthewiser (1 June 2009)

Aussiest said:


> View attachment 30730




hey man that almost lookslike a  realistic copy of a trading statement , please give weepo a hand with his


----------



## Wheep0 (1 June 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> hey man that almost lookslike a  realistic copy of a trading statement , please give weepo a hand with his





And its goodbye from me, see you on the other side....
I will leave with my final parting.

If half of you knew as much as you thought you did, and the other half actually knew half as much as they were given credit for, you never know you may just have half the answers.

My time is done.
I will Leave your littleclub in the capable hands of the choosen and privaledged few who think they know it all.
wheep0


----------



## nunthewiser (1 June 2009)

um , emotional outburst have no place in trading bud ......


it seems you happy to dish it out but cannot take it 


i suggest you take up yoga to help with the oversensitivity situation and rejoin us shortly 

sincerely wish you well and actually enjoy a few of your posts


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (1 June 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> If half of you knew as much as you thought you did, and the other half actually knew half as much as they were given credit for, you never know you may just have half the answers.
> 
> My time is done.
> I will Leave your littleclub in the capable hands of the choosen and privaledged few who think they know it all.
> wheep0




What a pity...
The wealth of information you have left us will be cherished....


----------



## MRC & Co (1 June 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> And its goodbye from me, see you on the other side....
> I will leave with my final parting.
> 
> If half of you knew as much as you thought you did, and the other half actually knew half as much as they were given credit for, you never know you may just have half the answers.
> ...




Thx for all the knowledge you have shared.

Final thoughts:  Wheepo has taught us; to buy when you think it's too low.  

Thanks.  I'll use that next time I am planning a trade.


----------



## sammy84 (1 June 2009)

Wheepo has also taught us that if ever make money on the market, make sure the whole world knows about it, oh and that bears are stupid.


----------



## Real1ty (2 June 2009)

Wheep0 said:


> My time is done.
> wheep0




But where will you get your attention fix from now?

My guess is HC and to be honest you will fit in very well over there.

Later...


----------



## Sean K (2 June 2009)

Ah, what a shame. 

Good luck in your endeavors Wheepo! 

I for one, will miss you long time.


----------



## beamstas (18 June 2009)

Didn't he say he was waiting for 4600 to sell?
Poor bloke i bet he's lost 10mil this week since the size of his portfolio is obviously HUGE


----------

